# Frozen Bloodworms come to life?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, don't know if anybody else noticed this, but after feeding those frozen blocks of meal worms, you can see little white worms crawling the glass underwater? do they come to life after being defrosted by the water?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Er no because they are dead at freezing point.

Marina


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I am guessing that you have planaria living in your tank, that come out (and are therefore noticable on the glass) every time you feed the fish...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Yay planaria! I love them. :lol2:

Your fish will eat them.... try to feed less and they should go away. :no1:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

O~ooh, I thought it was strange that frozen bloodworms could come back to life, so its natural to have these in the tank?


----------

